# Ng tube placement



## alices

If my doctor placed an ng tube but w/o fluoroscopic guidance can i use the 43752 and put 52 modifier or i just can't use it at all? Thanks in advance for any and all help..alice


----------



## Mojo

I found a couple of resources that state:
Code 43752 is not applicable to the placement of a tube without radiologic guidance. The revision to specify fluoroscopic guidance enables better delineation for reporting purposes. This revision came about because non-physician clinical staff commonly render these services. Evidence of fluoroscopic guidance must be supported by image and report. Naso- or orogastric tube placement without guidance is not separately reportable. The best your physician can do is provide detailed documentation of the encounter and then bill the appropriate E&M service.


----------

